# Old Wives Tale seems to be True - Heat Helps Abdominal pain



## Lisa (Jul 6, 2006)

*Heat Halts Pain Inside The Body*




> The old wives' tale that heat relieves abdominal pain, such as colic or menstrual pain, has been scientifically proven by a UCL (University College London) scientist, who will presented the findings at the Physiological Society's annual conference hosted by UCL.
> 
> Dr Brian King, of the UCL Department of Physiology, led the research that found the molecular basis for the long-standing theory that heat, such as that from a hot-water bottle applied to the skin, provides relief from internal pains, such as stomach aches, for up to an hour.



FULL STORY


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Jul 8, 2006)

At a point I am willing to accept anecdotal evidence as truth (comes from my studies of strength and conditioning).

A friend of mine experiences (for years) severe menstrual symptoms, an actual condition whose name slips me right now, and applying heat helps with pain and discomfort.

Good article.


----------

